# à l'aune



## marianpuyo

hola, 
me podeis ayudar con esta frase?

L'objectif principal de l'ouvrage  consiste à désigner et discuter une mutation des pratiques artistiques à l'aune d'œuvres "interactives, conviviales et relationnelles" avec le public

Os adjunto mi intento: el objetivo principal de la obra consiste en designar y discutir una mutación de las prácticas artísticas .................................. de obras interactivas, y relacionales con el público

Gracias 
Marian

perdón, obras interactivas, distendidas y relacionales


----------



## Tina.Irun

Propongo:
Si "à l´aune= según el rasero", utilizar: *



al (mismo) nivel

Click to expand...

**Rectifico, de acuerdo con la definición de Yul : tomando como referencia, midiéndolas con/comparándolas con *


----------



## marianpuyo

muchísimas gracias Iglesia.Esta traducción me está volviendo loca
gracias


----------



## Yul

À l'aune de : en prenant  pour élément de mesure, de comparaison

Yul


----------



## marianpuyo

merci  bien Yul


----------



## totor

Amiguetes, fíjense en estas frases:

1) _En tout cas, le jugement que la plupart des théoriciens porte actuellement sur l'apport sémiologique se fait *à l'aune* de la perspective esthétique._

2) _Si ce livre est certes un bilan […], il propose de confronter ces études à certains des problèmes que l'on tient pour fondamentaux *à l'aune* de la problématique de l'esthétique générale._

Por supuesto, sabemos que *aune* es en este caso el *rasero*.

Sin embargo, me pregunto si podrá traducirse esa expresión por *desde el punto de vista de*, en vez de *con el rasero de*, que me parece demasiado literal.


----------



## Paquita

Me parece que pierdes un poco la noción de medida, de cantidad, si lo traduces por punto de vista, que es más bien enfoque, forma de ver, y no de apreciar... Es mi opinión , nada más...


----------



## totor

Sí, lo que dices es cierto, Paquita, en eso tienes razón.

De cualquier manera, me pregunto si ese aspecto es importante en estos casos concretos.

Desde ya que si yo utilizara la expresión original (medir con el mismo rasero), ese aspecto sería fundamental. Pero tal vez aquí no lo fuera tanto.


----------



## Mariaencarna

Hola, a mi me parece que no hay problema en traducir "desde el punto de vista de ", pero se me ocurren otras posibilidades:
desde la óptica de (podría ser desde la perspectiva, pero como esa palabra aparece después ...)
según los planteamientos (o criterios) de
según (simplemente)
con la vara de medir de (esta opción conserva el sentido de la medida como sugería Paquiti, pero es más coloquial)
Saludos


----------



## totor

Gracias por tus sugerencias, María.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Alguien sabe qué puede significar "aune" en la siguiente frase?: «l'aune dont on fait sauter les thermomètres»  ¿Puede ser que se trate de una unidad de medida llamada "ana"? Estoy un poco en penumbras aquí...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sí "aune" es una medida antigua que corresponde a "ana" o "vara". 
Esta última es más conocida en España.


----------



## esseiro

¡Hola Leon-Izquierdo!
«l'aune dont on fait sauter ...» Por ser francés no puedo traducir perfectamente al español... Pero: "(mesurer, récompenser,faire payer... (hay muchos)) *à l'aune de*... " es una expresión que significa :" tomando como *elemento* de medida.... de comparación ..."  Aquí, la "aune" no es verdaderamente una unidad  de medida. Por eso y si no existe una expresión semejante en español, tal vez no lo puedas traducir por "ana".
El diccionario Collins da, para traducir "à l'aune de" : "según el rasero de" pero no sé si se puede decir "...el rasero con que hacen explotar..." porque la frase no es "à l'aune de" sino "l'aune dont" ( lo que, en francés, tiene poco sentido).
Espero que te ayude...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Sí, es buena la ayuda... Merci!
Sólo que me queda la duda... "¿La medida con la que se hace saltar los termómetros?"
Quizá refiera a la medida superada la cual el termómetro "salta"...


----------



## esseiro

Re-bonjour
El problema es que «l'aune dont on fait sauter les thermomètres» no tiene en sí misma ningún sentido en francés.
tal vez, con un contexto más ampliado, yo pueda ayudarte mejor... ¿Que son las frases antes  de ésta?


----------



## lpfr

Je ne vois pas ce que peu bien vouloir dire «l'aune dont on fait sauter les thermomètres».
Premièrement, je n'ai jamais vu aucun thermomètre sauter. J'en ai vu "peter" des thermomètres (j'en ai fait peter deux ou trois moi même) quand on dépasse de beaucoup la température maximale pour laquelle ils sont faits.
  Par contre, pour faire peter un thermomètre il faut utiliser quelque chose qui chauffe. Avec une aune, le mieux que l'on peut faire est de taper dessus et le casser (s'il est en verre).

  Quel est l'origine du texte? Est-ce une traduction? Est-il écrit par un français? Par un écrivain? Par un journaliste?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Par un philosophe! Alain Badiou! 

Badiou viene hablando de «l'accumulation quantitative, laquelle, comme chacun sait, est censée produire un bond qualitatif". Y agrega luego: «le fameux «bond» du quantitatif au qualitatif, loin d'être de l'aune dont on fait sauter les thermomètres, inclut un effet de sujet».

El sentido es clarísimo. Un principio dialéctico fundamental es que la "acumulación cuantitativa", llegada a cierto punto ( = al superar cierta 'medida') produce un "salto" cualitativo. Dicho "salto" NO es «dont on fait sauter les thermomètres» SINO que «inclut un effet de sujet». 

Yo traduje: 
 
«el famoso «salto» de lo cuantitativo a lo cualitativo, lejos de ser *de la índole de la medida* que hace saltar los termómetros, incluye un efecto de Sujeto». O sea, remarcando que excede lo meramente cuantitativo y produce un resultado cualitativo (el «efecto de sujeto»).


----------



## esseiro

Re-re-bonjour
 "loin d'être de l'aune dont on fait sauter les thermomètres" 
Voici comment je le comprends:"loin d'être de la taille ( ou de la nature) de celui (el salto) qui fait sauter les thermomètres".
Es decir, usando tus palabras:" lejos de ser del tamaño ( *de la índole *) del que hace saltar los termómetros, incluye un efecto de Sujeto"
Peut-être que "indole" qui sous entend une notion plus large serait meilleur que "tamaño"... 
Mais l'emploi de "tamaño" justifie  la clarification qui suit : ( incluye un efecto de sujeto) parce que le bond en question n'est pas uniquement quantitatif, à la différence du bond de1° C seulement qui fait sauter le thermomètre...
Je ne sais pas si cela va t'aider..... Bon courage!


----------



## lpfr

Tan pis pour M. Badiou.
  Le nombre d"entrées en Google pour "sauter le thermomètre" est de 8 de celui de "sauter les thermomètres" est de 5.
  Quelques unes correspondent a une température réelle ou figurée élevée (comme pour peter un thermomètre). Le autres ont de significations diverses comme "peter les plombs" ou "bloquer les compteurs". L'utilisation qui en fait M. Badiou semble unique ou rare. Je ne me sens pas vexée de ne pas la comprendre.


----------



## acimut

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
*​
Hola a todos,

me aparece esta expresión en una novela de 2008 (un jefe religioso abronca a sus seguidores por querer negociar con sus enemigos):

- [...] Comptez-vous renoncer pour ces chiens aux promeses du ciel ? Ici, nous heures sont comptées *à l'aune de la journée*. Mais là-haut, notre vie sera éternelle ! [...]

¿Alguna sugerencia para traducirla en algo que suene a español? Seguro que no es muy difícil, pero...

Gracias


----------



## hual

Hola

Yo diría algo como:

... nos heures sont comptées à l'aune de la journée = ... las horas de nuestra existencia se miden con la vara del día / diaria...


----------



## acimut

Gracias hual!


----------



## sue_nya

hola!!!
quisiera que me ayudaran con esta!
"Même *à l'aune des* standards de la haute fonction publique"

Me traba bien feo eso de *"à l'aune"!!*


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Pero también hay una expresión "à cette aulne". ¿Qué significa?

Te pido disculpas. Si no indiqué contexto es porque vi en un par de textos esta expresión -de hecho aparece varias veces en Google- y pensé que era una locución fija.

La vi, por ejemplo, en una referencia a la policía haitiana. Allí se manifiesta que, si se trata de reformarla o de volver a organizarla, no se debe a que sea particularmente violenta. Y a continuación, entre paréntesis, se comenta: *"à cette aulne *peu de polices seraient indemnes".

A mi juicio, y por lo que he visto en las otras apariciones, se trataría de algo así como: "con este criterio" (o sea: si se aplicara el criterio de que hay que reformar o reconstruir toda institución policial por el solo hecho de ser violenta, casi ninguna saldría entonces indemne). Pero no estoy seguro. Encima, para contribuir a la confusión, un diccionario importante que da como único significado de "aulne" el de "aliso", pone, a manera de frase-ejemplo, una en la que figura *"à cette aulne" *y para colmo de males sin traducción: http://es.bab.la/diccionario/frances-espanol/aulne.html.

Gracias, y te reitero nuevamente mis disculpas.


----------



## cachomero

* Nueva Pregunta* 


Bonjour,

J'ai aussi des problèmes avec cette expression. Dans ma phrase, j'ai l'impression qu'elle veut dire *au seul bénéfice de* plutôt que* à la mesure de*. Et là, c'est bizarre, parce que ça n'a rien à voir avec le sens habituel de l'expression. Qu'en pensent les francophones ?




> La situation présente devrait également conduire à repenser l'aménagement du territoire pour mieux répartir les équipements et services collectifs sur l'ensemble du pays. Si la capitale doit être reconstruite, une partie des ressources est néanmoins à orienter vers les régions. "_Nous ne pouvons penser l'avenir du pays uniquement *à l'aune de* Port-au-Prince_" disait déjà en 2007 Talégrand Noël dans une interview au Journal "Le Matin".


Il s'agit d'un article sur le modèle de reconstruction à mettre en place en Haïti après le séisme. Pas moyen de trouver le texte de cette interview.

Merci beaucoup !​


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Que el verbo sea "penser" quizá podría admitir que la traducción fuese "en la perspectiva de". "Con el criterio de" o alguna locución similar podría, _a mi criterio_, funcionar. Como se dice habitualmente en el foro, espera otras opiniones. Hasta luego...


----------



## cachomero

Muchas gracias, León, pero aún no me quedo tranquilo. Mi intento de traducción queda así:
_La situación actual también debería llevar a una revisión del ordenamiento, para repartir mejor los equipamientos y servicios colectivos por todo el territorio nacional. Si la capital debe ser reconstruida, no obstante una parte de los recursos debe ser orientada a las regiones. "No podemos pensar el futuro del país *bajo la sola perspectiva de Puerto Príncipe*", decía Talegrand Noel durante una entrevista al periódico "Le Matin"._
El problema es que , que es lo único que he encontrado con criterio o perspectiva, no dice gran cosa, diciéndolo todo. Es una expresión un poco vacía, no sé, no me cuadra. Además, debería apoyar lo dicho antes, con lo cual debería denunciar la realidad de un desarrollo del país que se reduce al desarrollo de la capital. Pero esta expresión parece decir que el desarrollo de Puerto Príncipe es el modelo del desarrollo de las otras regiones del país, en las que resulta que no hay ninguna dinámica de desarrollo ni parecida ni distinta a la de la capital.

¿Alguien ve algo que pueda serme de ayuda?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Lo entiendo como:
- basándose únicamente en las necesidades de Port-au-Prince

Algo más largo pero...
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## cachomero

Gracias, Martine.


----------



## Maupassant

Hola amigos, ya veo que hay una entrada en el foro con "à l'aune de" y dentro de ella hay varias propuestas, pero es que no se cuál elegir ni como traducir "à l'aune d'un temps long" en la frase de más abajo. 

Contexto: las luchas feministas durante la historia.

FRASE: Il a fallu des grandes luttes pour faire des progrès et, *à l'aune d'un temps long*, on verra les résultats positifs. 

Mi traducción: Han sido necesarias grandes luchas para avanzar y, *con el rasero de un largo periodo de tiempo*, se verán los resultados positivos.

¿Alguien me ayuda con este "à l'aune d'un temps long"?

Muchas gracias


----------



## swift

Hola:

Quizás te interese leer este otro hilo: à l'aune. (gracias Swift, he unido los hilos)

La locución por la que nos planteas tu consulta tiene que ver con tomar algo como punto de referencia, como medida, como norma, como criterio, para juzgar o medir algo.

En lo que toca a tu propuesta, siempre he visto "rasero" en la locución "por el mismo rasero"... Lo cual no invalida la construcción que sugieres.


----------



## Gepo

Otra propuesta, no tan literal pero más sencilla (y que conserva cierta referencia a la unidad de medida):

_Fueron necesarias grandes luchas para hacer progresos, y *a largo plazo* veremos los resultados positivos._​
Au revoir


----------



## Maupassant

Muchas gracias a los dos.

Se me acaba de ocurrir, a ver qué os parece "Han sido necesarias grandes luchas para avanzar y, *con la perspectiva de largo plazo*, se verán los resultados positivos. 

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Gepo

Hola, Maupassant

No creo necesario agregar la "perspectiva", ya que según el DRAE ese matiz parece implícito en la expresión *a largo plazo*:

*a largo, o a muy largo, plazo.*
1. locs. advs. Dentro de un período relativamente extenso. _A largo plazo, su decisión le ocasionó la ruina_​
Au revoir


----------



## Jaime Bien

Dependiendo del caso, estas serían mis propuestas de traducción: *según*, *conforme a*, *con arreglo a*, *en función de*, *de índole*, *de tipo*, *desde la óptica de*, *bajo la perspectiva de*, etc.

Y si se me permite, intento hacer un resumen de los casos que han aparecido en estos hilos a la vez que al lado pongo mi propuesta (con algunas estoy más satisfecho que con otras):

L'objectif principal de l'ouvrage consiste à désigner et discuter une mutation des pratiques artistiques *à l'aune d'*œuvres interactives, conviviales et relationnelles avec le public -> *con arreglo a*

En tout cas, le jugement que la plupart des théoriciens porte actuellement sur l'apport sémiologique se fait *à l'aune de la* perspective esthétique -> *según una*

Il propose de confronter ces études à certains des problèmes que l'on tient pour fondamentaux *à l'aune de la* problématique de l'esthétique générale -> *desde la óptica de la*

Le fameux «bond» du quantitatif au qualitatif, loin d'être *de l'aune dont* on fait sauter les thermomètres, inclut un effet de sujet -> *del tipo del que*

Ici, nous heures sont comptées *à l'aune de la journée. *Mais là-haut, notre vie sera éternelle -> *con arreglo al día*

Même *à l'aune des* standards de la haute fonction publique -> *conforme a los*

Nous ne pouvons penser l'avenir du pays uniquement *à l'aune de* Port-au-Prince -> *en función de*

Il a fallu des grandes luttes pour faire des progrès et, *à l'aune d'un temps long*, on verra les résultats positifs -> *a largo plazo*


----------



## Gepo

¡Buen resumen, Jaime Bien! Das un buen abanico de posibilidades útiles en función de los contextos.

El foro, agradecido.


----------



## Maupassant

Para mi caso me quedo con "a largo plazo".

A todos muchas gracias y, en especial, a Jaime por su exposición.


----------

